
Wealth Guru Plans Dutch-Style Car-Free Bicycle-Friendly City Near Boulder, CO - ilove_banh_mi
https://www.forbes.com/sites/carltonreid/2019/02/21/wealth-guru-plans-dutch-style-car-free-bicycle-friendly-city-near-boulder-colorado/
======
nexusstone
Interesting concept: HELPS IMMENSELY with the: 'affordability' \-- circulation
-- community -- interaction -- & other like issues... Not so sure that it will
be (so) GREAT in Boulder, CO area -- with 2ft of snow -- & (fairly) HARSH
winters / wind... None of which is an issue in Nederlands...
[http://bit.ly/2Xka61F](http://bit.ly/2Xka61F)

